# Homemade winter camo coveralls



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Trying an article I saw in outdoor life last year. Basically a set of painters white coveralls (couple sizes big for warm clothing underneath) and a can of flat gray and flat black spray paint. Will get a pic or two up later if it comes out good. Just wish we had snow so I could try them out.


----------



## enderst (Oct 7, 2012)

sound like a fun project. is the article online?


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Please don't mind my filthy basement. Basically I made some leaf and branch stencils. Painted first with gray and then black per the article.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice work

i would let them air out well before use so the paint fumes disapate, jm2cw


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Not getting used at least until Saturday.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That looks like it will work just fine.


----------

